# Maui Bay Open For Reservation



## pinetree1 (Sep 17, 2021)

Maui is open for reservation now.


----------



## Islander7 (Sep 17, 2021)

pinetree1 said:


> Maui is open for reservation now.


Lots of inventory available online starting 10/1. Most weeks/units available after Jan 1 including Presidents week!


----------



## brp (Sep 17, 2021)

Up through maybe March pretty good. From April getting tighter. People don't want to go in rain seasons as much, although we're fine then. Sadly, no time during their availability as yet. maybe we'll look as it gets later in the year.

Cheers.


----------



## Blues (Sep 17, 2021)

Thinking of doing this next Feb.  Three questions, if anyone knows:

1. What's the difference between 1BR and 1BR Plus?  Just higher floor?
2. Is the superpool open?  Beach access?
3. What buildings are open?  Just back of the resort?


----------



## Blues (Sep 17, 2021)

Just called a club counsellor.  He didn't know anything more than what we can get via the HGVC web site.  He even tried calling the resort, but they're not open yet.  He mentioned that the resort would be open next month, and we could get more information then.

I think I'm going to book it.  I could always move the reservation to somewhere else, later in the year.  The real issue is booking the air.  But I have enough Southwest points to book that, and those flights are cancellable with a full return of points.  So here I go...


----------



## Denise L (Sep 17, 2021)

Thanks for the post.  If the resort is opening on November 1, 2021, how come I can see availability in October 2021?  We are looking to go in October for a last minute trip, so this would actually work if it was really open.


----------



## Blues (Sep 17, 2021)

Denise L said:


> Thanks for the post.  If the resort is opening on November 1, 2021, how come I can see availability in October 2021?  We are looking to go in October for a last minute trip, so this would actually work if it was really open.


You're welcome.  Yes, I believe the resort is actually opening in October.  The HGVC counselor seemed to say that, though I wasn't sure if he meant actually open for guests, or just that it would be staffed prior to opening.  But I *think* it's opening in October.


----------



## Denise L (Sep 17, 2021)

I wonder if the pool will be open.  We stayed at Marbrisa when it first opened and the pool didn't have any water in it.


----------



## Blues (Sep 17, 2021)

Denise L said:


> I wonder if the pool will be open.  We stayed at Marbrisa when it first opened and the pool didn't have any water in it.



If you end up going in October (or whenever), please report back here.  Maybe you can answer my questions at that time.  Thanks!


----------



## Denise L (Sep 19, 2021)

Blues said:


> If you end up going in October (or whenever), please report back here.  Maybe you can answer my questions at that time.  Thanks!



Since I wasn't sure what parts of the resort will be completed, we are going in October and staying at the Hyatt instead.  We will plan to drive by the Hilton and report back.


----------



## SHG (Sep 24, 2021)

Hmmm, i will be at Hyatt in Oct as well (3rd wk). Will also do a drive by of new Hilton (and stop to walk around if possible) to survey the new resort


----------



## ClearStone (Oct 1, 2021)

According to Twitter user https://twitter.com/alexisreusser the resort is NOT ready for prime time. 

Alexis Reusser

@alexisreusser
·
2h

Appalled to see this. More shocked at the cost. Arrived yesterday to find 1 bldg. open. Construction everywhere. NO FOOD OR WATER AVAIL. on prop. #mauibayvillas is far from ready. We’re left hanging. Trip ruined. Can’t believe you’re selling rooms. 
@HiltonHotels

@HiltonHonors


----------



## krj9999 (Oct 1, 2021)

Doesn't surprise me, when we drove past at end of June it seemed quite a way to go before being done.


----------



## Blues (Oct 2, 2021)

Wow.  We're going in Feb.  I hope things are much, much better by then.  Please, if anyone goes there, please use this thread to keep us up to date with the state of the resort.  I can cancel by mid-December and keep my points; and my air is SWA FF points, so I can cancel that without penalty.


----------



## frank808 (Oct 2, 2021)

We will be there in Feb also.  Will be happy if the rooms are functional (AC, hot and cold running water, appliances work etc.), pool and hot tubs are working.  We do not need food and drinks to be delivered poolside.  Guess we are low maintenance people.


----------



## Wgk101 (Oct 2, 2021)

We are going in April and would expect the resort to be functional by then.


----------



## PamMo (Oct 2, 2021)

We drove by last week, and it looks like it will be great when it's finished, but it's nowhere near complete now. From the road, at least one building looked like it might be ready to open, but there was fencing and construction going on all over the property. Sorry, I didn't think to take photos.


----------



## brp (Oct 2, 2021)

We are going to Hawaii Island this November, Thinking about Maui next November. Likely to be in better shape by then 

Cheers.


----------



## crashtime (Oct 3, 2021)

Our trip is scheduled for end of June. Will be watching closely to see if they can pull it together by then. So sorry for the folks who they're luring to the property now, when it's clearly not ready. Thanks for sharing Alexis' experience @ClearStone.


----------



## ClearStone (Oct 5, 2021)

frank808 said:


> We will be there in Feb also.  Will be happy if the rooms are functional (AC, hot and cold running water, appliances work etc.), pool and hot tubs are working.  We do not need food and drinks to be delivered poolside.  Guess we are low maintenance people.


I would guess that anybody who paid full price from a developer, would expect a bit more than what was described by @alexisreusser.


----------



## MotherBear26 (Oct 7, 2021)

Someone posted these photos of Maui Bay 3 days ago in a HGVC owner FB group. I also saw the post on Twitter about a recent stay that it isn't quite ready to open. It will be gorgeous when fully completed.


----------



## Blues (Oct 7, 2021)

Thank you so much for posting these pics, MotherBear26!  It makes me feel so much better.  Yes, it looks gorgeous, and as long as there's not too much construction noise, I think we should be fine.  I don't care if the restaurants aren't done, as long as the pool and clubhouse are open.  It looks like most of those buildings are close to being fully framed.  Makes me think that by next Feb, construction should be taking place inside those buildings, rather than outdoors.


----------



## MotherBear26 (Oct 7, 2021)

Blues said:


> Thank you so much for posting these pics, MotherBear26!  It makes me feel so much better.  Yes, it looks gorgeous, and as long as there's not too much construction noise, I think we should be fine.  I don't care if the restaurants aren't done, as long as the pool and clubhouse are open.  It looks like most of those buildings are close to being fully framed.  Makes me think that by next Feb, construction should be taking place inside those buildings, rather than outdoors.


You are welcome. I am super excited to visit here when it is complete as well.


----------



## frank808 (Oct 8, 2021)

ClearStone said:


> I would guess that anybody who paid full price from a developer, would expect a bit more than what was described by @alexisreusser.



Seems like the pools are open. Imagine that only one building open in the whole complex. Must be nice to have have all that space when only almost 10% of units are occupied. Plus not needing to worry about pool chair hogs!! That to me is worth it.

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## Denise L (Oct 20, 2021)

Aloha, we drove by the Maui Bay Villas yesterday to check out the property.  It definitely has one building open for guests, and the front desk/lobby area was very nice with huge windows and beautiful views.  Staff was happy to see us and welcomed us to look around and take photos.  Pool area looks large and nicely done.  It was open, and pretty windy at the time, so no one was outside except for employees.  My husband commented that the guy at the top of the pool slide had a very boring job at that moment.  The pool bar was not open.  Looks like there are spaces for some retail, plus a Grab and Go place.  They are building a restaurant across the street, plus a small pool.  The concierge said he thought they would build a bridge for guests to cross the street to the beach.  We were wondering if there would eventually be a light at the intersection, because it will end up being very congested otherwise with all the tourists coming to this resort.

The front desk staff told us that in about a year, it would be more built out.  We mentioned that we had a reservation for February, and she said that we should plan to come back in a year.  The estimate was 12-18 months to see it fully complete.

I took a few photos, but will probably post them when we get back home.  They are pretty similar to the ones posted previously.

By the way, I have a reservation in a two-bedroom for Presidents' Week that I will be releasing in a week or so.  If someone wants to try to grab it, we can coordinate a release time.


----------



## SHG (Oct 20, 2021)

We stopped there and visited the resort. It is open and partially operational. Will post pictures tomorrow....  The pool was very nice and is complete and ready for use. There is still major construction taking place on the main center building. The Beach Club and pool down by the beach will not be open for 3-6 months. The resort is going to be very nice, of course, but still has a lot of work to be completed. It was stated bys one of the workers at the front desk that there were currently 19 guest on site, and more to come.....


----------



## Blues (Oct 22, 2021)

Thanks Denise and SHG.  So, if the buildings and pool at the beach are not open, can you get to the beach anyway?  Swimmable?

We're coming in Feb, so I expect still the one building.  Denise, what are the dates of your 2BR President's week?


----------



## Denise L (Oct 22, 2021)

Blues said:


> Thanks Denise and SHG.  So, if the buildings and pool at the beach are not open, can you get to the beach anyway?  Swimmable?
> 
> We're coming in Feb, so I expect still the one building.  Denise, what are the dates of your 2BR President's week?


You can definitely get to the beach by walking across the street and going to the left (the right side is where the pool and restaurant construction are ongoing).  I didn't walk to the beach since it was windy and I had my husband and daughter with me and they wanted to move on to the next activity, but from a distance it looked like a sandy beach.  Sorry that I wasn't able to get more details for you, but I think that the Hilton was marketing that it was across the street from a nice beach.  It didn't look like a huge beach.

My reservation is for 2/19-26, 2022, Saturday to Saturday.  Let me know if you want to try to grab it when I release it.


----------



## SHG (Oct 23, 2021)

Blues said:


> Thanks Denise and SHG.  So, if the buildings and pool at the beach are not open, can you get to the beach anyway?  Swimmable?
> 
> We're coming in Feb, so I expect still the one building.  Denise, what are the dates of your 2BR President's week?


The lobby and pool area are open. One of the residence building is open and occupied. The beach club, which is planned to include a pool and restaurant, are not yet complete. they are not planned to open for another 3-6 months.


----------



## Blues (Oct 23, 2021)

Denise L said:


> My reservation is for 2/19-26, 2022, Saturday to Saturday.  Let me know if you want to try to grab it when I release it.



Thanks Denise.  It was more curiosity than anything else.  Though I did have a wild thought that maybe we could take our granddaughter.  But I see from her University schedule that she only has off Presidents Day itself, not anything surrounding it.  Thanks anyway.  Good luck.


----------



## ClearStone (Oct 23, 2021)

Great blog post about MBV - Tons of pics also. https://www.livingthatshelteredlife...on-grand-vacations-heres-what-its-really-like


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 23, 2021)

ClearStone said:


> Great blog post about MBV - Tons of pics also. https://www.livingthatshelteredlife...on-grand-vacations-heres-what-its-really-like


Thanks for sharing


----------



## mjm1 (Oct 24, 2021)

We stopped by the resort a few days ago as we were staying at MOC in Kaanapali. We couldn’t see a unit without doing a sales presentation, so we didn’t see one. However, we were able to walk around the lobby building and see the large pool area. Those looked very nice.

We like the Kaanapali area more (MOC and Westin) than Kihei and this resort is on the north end of Kihei at that. Our overall feeling of the area wasn’t great and given the higher amount of points required to reserve units we don’t see ourselves staying there. Our perspective may change as they continue to develop the resort and beach area. However, for HGVC owners who want access to Maui this could be a good option.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 24, 2021)

It will be interested to see how the lounge chair situation evolves after they complete the project. One of the biggest problems with the Kaanapali beach resorts are the chair hogs - people who put a towel and book to reserve large family groups of lounge chairs at 7 am but don't use the chairs until noon or later. The crowds on the boardwalk also add to this feeling of being crowded. This adds stress to what should be a relaxing vacation.

When we visited during summers, Kingsland on the BI doesn't have this problem. Although busy, there are usually some lounge chairs available all day long. If this resort is more peaceful without chair hogs and no boardwalk crowds, this may offer a superior benefit over the Kaanapali resorts. OTOH I like how we can walk to grocery, restaurants and food trucks at the Westins.  Westins also offer a free shuttle to Lahaina and Whalers. The Diamond Maui (now HGV) resort next to the Westin Kaanapalis also has this superior location but they need to bring the resort up to HGV standards.


----------



## GT75 (Oct 24, 2021)

Does anyone have any additional photos of the rooms, besides what is on the HGV web site?


----------



## AZLatin5 (Oct 25, 2021)

Or a points chart for Maui Bay?


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 25, 2021)

AZLatin5 said:


> Or a points chart for Maui Bay?


----------



## Denise L (Oct 26, 2021)

We are home from Maui and I am going to post the few photos that I was able to take during the brief (and windy) visit.  We also weren't able to see a villa since they said that we had to schedule at least a 20-minute tour, and the sales people were not there to do that.  There were two concierges on the main level, and two tour reception folks downstairs, but no one could show us a villa model, so maybe I will try again in December if I drive down that way.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 27, 2021)

Found a recent YouTube video






Another video (this one is an ADA room)


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 27, 2021)

HGVC has a short video as well.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 27, 2021)

That is a beautiful resort. I love Kihei.


----------



## GT75 (Nov 27, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> Found a recent YouTube video


Thanks, @alwysonvac.     I will make a Maui Bay Villa post from all of the information provided here on our resort Sticky.

I was not impressed with the furniture photos on the official HGVC pics for this resort.    To me, they certainly looked very cheap for the number of points required to stay here.    On the video, they seemed to be of much better quality.


----------



## ClearStone (Feb 14, 2022)

GT75 said:


> Thanks, @alwysonvac.     I will make a Maui Bay Villa post from all of the information provided here on our resort Sticky.
> 
> I was not impressed with the furniture photos on the official HGVC pics for this resort.    To me, they certainly looked very cheap for the number of points required to stay here.    On the video, they seemed to be of much better quality.





GT75 said:


> Thanks, @alwysonvac.     I will make a Maui Bay Villa post from all of the information provided here on our resort Sticky.
> 
> I was not impressed with the furniture photos on the official HGVC pics for this resort.    To me, they certainly looked very cheap for the number of points required to stay here.    On the video, they seemed to be of much better quality.



Quick Update MBV

We were thinking about a quick stay as there is an open four night window at the end of the month. I called the front desk and we are not going to do it.

Status

One building open now another coming in Nov. 22 Total of 30 units right now
No food or beverages on-site at all no little store no snacks etc... by the pool
The beach club across the street will be the main F&B for the resort and will not open until 20323
Said that customers can bring their own food and drinks/alcohol to the pool from their room
No entertainment
No resort activities.


----------



## Nowaker (Feb 14, 2022)

ClearStone said:


> Said that customers can bring their own food and drinks/alcohol to the pool from their room



Great! I can finally sip a craft beer, and not a beer-like beverage.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 15, 2022)

ClearStone said:


> Quick Update MBV
> 
> We were thinking about a quick stay as there is an open four night window at the end of the month. I called the front desk and we are not going to do it.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update. The facility and grounds look awesome.

Did you hear a projected month for the beach club opening in 2023? We will be visiting Maui again next year for a WKORVN stay. Trying to assess whether it will be ready to add on a few days to try it out.


----------



## Blues (Feb 17, 2022)

Just returned from HGVC Maui Bay Villas yesterday (2/16).  Denise L's pictures from Oct are still very accurate.  Perhaps a little progress on the units overlooking the pool (her pictures 9 and 10), but not a whole lot.  Those units are destined to be 2 BRs and penthouses (perhaps a few smaller units?), and hence the most expensive in points.  They appear, for next year or two, to be the only units that will have any type of view. 

Building 8 is the only one open until Nov, at least.  No views of any type from this building.  We had a lovely construction view.  Still, no complaints.  It's a nice place to stay, particularly if you, like us, just wanted to hang by the pool. 

Felt sorry for the employees.  Housekeepers were trying to push service on us, just to alleviate their boredom.  Many times we were the only couple by the (very large super) pool; or there was at most one other couple.  In any case, the pool attendants outnumbered us guests.  They, also, kept asking if we needed anything.  They're still waiting for a liquor license, so they couldn't offer that.  Could really only offer extra towels.  We did take them up on the offer of a cabana - no cost.  However, we did enjoy having the pool and hot tubs to ourselves. 

Clearstone's points are all (mostly) still true.  They did have some musicians one night, and also some presentations from local excursion providers.  But for all practical purposes, no entertainment.  The closest nice restaurants are about 2-3 miles away in Kihei.

They've told the employees that the next phase will open late Nov.  That includes the large building overlooking the pool, as well as the facilities on the ocean side.  Ocean-side includes the activities building, which has a restaurant (looks to be the only restaurant on the premises).  But given the history and the county of Maui, I think that opening this year is very optimistic.  They said that the full build-out of 12 guest buildings and other facilities is 5 to 6 years out.  My guess is closer to 10 years.

We enjoyed staying there.  But 9300 points for the lowest 1 BR with no view is way out of line.  While the rooms are nice, I'd value it closer to the standard platinum 1BR, which is 4800 points.  Perhaps they could get away with a Kingsland-like valuation of 7200 points; but that's about it. 

Overall, it should be a nice development when done.  But I consider it a poor value proposition.  In the mean time, enjoy the peace and quiet.  We did.


----------



## Blues (Feb 17, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Did you hear a projected month for the beach club opening in 2023? We will be visiting Maui again next year for a WKORVN stay. Trying to assess whether it will be ready to add on a few days to try it out.



See my report just above this one.  The beach club is part of the next phase, supposedly projected for Nov 2022.  I actually think that the beach club is the closest to being ready.  The pool there is all filled and looks ready to go.  The building itself also looks ready -- it looks like they're doing finishing touches on the deck and walkways.  No way to tell what still needs doing inside, though.


----------



## Blues (Feb 17, 2022)

MBV Beach Club 2/11/2022


----------



## ClearStone (Feb 21, 2022)

Blues said:


> MBV Beach Club 2/11/2022
> 
> View attachment 47291


I'd like to see the other views from this perspective.


----------



## Blues (Feb 21, 2022)

ClearStone said:


> I'd like to see the other views from this perspective.



Sorry, this is the only decent shot I took.  I was standing on a very narrow gravel path between the building in the foreground, and a drop-off to the beach behind me.  Hard to get other perspectives.

Actually, this is not quite true.  I tried to take shots of the beach pool.  But apparently I stuck my thumb in front of the lens, something I have a habit of doing.  So I'd like to show you the pool, which is quite small; but I screwed up.


----------



## Blues (Feb 21, 2022)

Actually, there are two marginally useful shots I can share.  The first is bad perspective of the pool, though you can see the small size.  It's taken from the very southern end of the beach-side property.  If you look closely, you can see the opposite side of the building that I showed above.  There's just a narrow gravel path on the ocean side of this picture.


----------



## Blues (Feb 21, 2022)

And then there's this one, with DW in the foreground.  As you can see, there's little room on the beach without encroaching on the mother and child (i.e., not many guests will fit on the beach).  In this picture, I'm standing with my back pretty much up against the fence you can see above; and am very close to my DW, who is on the bluff above the mother and child.

All other pictures, I ruined.  Sorry about that.


----------



## pinetree1 (Feb 21, 2022)

Thank you for sharing.

Could I ask which type room you stayed? We booked a few days for late May in 1 bedroom 2 double bed villa. I am not sure whether we should change to a 2 bedroom units if becoming available.


----------



## Blues (Feb 22, 2022)

pinetree1 said:


> Thank you for sharing.
> 
> Could I ask which type room you stayed? We booked a few days for late May in 1 bedroom 2 double bed villa. I am not sure whether we should change to a 2 bedroom units if becoming available.



We stayed in a regular 1BR


----------



## pinetree1 (Mar 1, 2022)

We finally got a exchange to Marriott Ocean Club old tower, so I released a May 22- May 28, 2022 Maui Bay 1 bedroom double bed villa just minute ago.


----------

